# DIY Dowel Tool Storage



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

What I have done to tighten those sloppy dowels is to drive a screw into the dowel from the back side. 
Predrill it undersize and the screw will wedge out the dowel to fit. 
Glued, of course, as well.


----------

